# I'm very sorry.



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

you will never be able to erase the spots he left in your heart


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Aw...I'm so sorry. Your post brought back some very raw emotions from when our wonderful Lab, Holly, died a year ago. Although having Wilson has eased the pain somewhat, Holly will always hold a special place in our hearts, just as Dave will in yours. Maybe you could keep a special toy put away that belonged to him. Just to take out and smell ocassionally.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry PG but I do know exactly what you are talking about.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry. This is always a difficult thing to go through.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) Sorry you are going thru this 
I know exactly how you feel  I'd give just about anything to step in cold pee at 2 am once again.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

mist said:


> you will never be able to erase the spots he left in your heart


Oh, that is so true!

I am so sorry, Pointgold. I know exactly what you are going through, and it is so very very difficult.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's about as beautifully written as it could be. It's just so hard to say goodbye. But mist is right... you have Dave's memory where it counts, and that is not easily erased. ((HUGS))


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I completely understand, and your love for your dogs is refreshing and heart warming.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

totally understand that....I still have bunches of dog nose smudges on my back windows in my car. I don't have the heart yet to get rid of them. =( 

(((((((((((((((((PG))))))))))))))))))

i'll be thinking about you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry about Dave. I know what you are feeling, too. I remember when Sasha was in ICU for almost a week and I knew that she probably would not be coming home, I vacuumed all of her fur off of the couch before I went to say good-by to her because I knew it would be too hard to vacuum it after she was gone. I try not to complain about dog fur in the house just because of that memory.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - I so know what you are talking about! When I steam cleaned the carpet the first time after we lost Jake - I hesitated because his scent would be gone - but after I did it and it dried I got down on all 4's and smelled the carpet and smiled - he was still there - wasn't going to let some steam get rid of him! Jake was a stinky old guy but like you - I don't want to complain because I would put up with any old stink to have him back. ~hugs~ to you because I so know what you are feeling right now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dave is still in the most important place, in your heart and memories. It is still hard when you remove the spots, smells and you feel you lose them all over again. Dave is with you and dont be surprised if you find a spot you missed. 
((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you, so hard to erase those special marks left by those furry babies we love so very much.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear the loss of yr dog!.Cyberhugs coming yr way!.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh pointgold I'm so sorry about the loss of your Dave. :smooch: I know what your feeling, when I lost miller I couldn't part with his bed pillow. it stayed in my bedroom for almost 2 months. it's really hard to erase someone who was so important in our life's, hold his memorie's close to your heart. :heartbeat thinking of you. :bigangel:

Debbie & mason


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

The day that we sent Hoagy & Maggie to the Bridge together...everyone was telling me to throw away all their stuff...toys, beds, food bowls, leashes and collars.
There was no way I could on that day....Hoagy & Maggie enter the Bridge with their Margaritaville Collars....it was 5 months until I could part with some of these things.
I have kept two of their favorite toys....then I remembered one day that Maggie would hide toys under our bed...I found 5 more that has been added to their box that includes pictures....which we still have pictures of them all over the house.

We have memories in our hearts and we still have the chair that Hoagy chewed on when he was a pup...Maggie had two spots in the kitchen that were her favorite places to lay....these spots are still there...have not cleaned them.

We placed Hoagy & Maggie in our backyard...I found two GR figures that had solar lights in their mouths...the day that went to the Bridge I told Hoagy to look after Maggie...we all know that our Bridge Kids talk to us all the time...every evening right before dark...Hoagy's light shines brighter then Maggie's and he is telling me that they are OK.

So sorry to here about Dave....you have those memories in your heart and remember that Dave will be with you...cause he will tell you from the Bridge he is OK.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think I will ever look at the noseprints on my windows the same again.

May hugs to you PG, peace.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. But he'll never be lost to your heart.

I have a similar story only it's about Grandkids who moved 600 miles away. They were here for Thanksgiving dinner last year, before their big move out east. In fact, at that time no one knew they'd be moving to New York. After they went home (about an hour from our house at that time) I found pumpkin pie smeared from their little fingers to a few piano keys. I didn't clean it up because it reminded me of the wonderful holiday and them banging merrily away making music only they could appreciate and music to my ears. Time passed, we went to Texas for a few months, came home and then suddenly in April, they were moving far away.

After that I decided not to clean it at all. It's wonderful to feel it every so often while I wisked over the keys. I may be in the middle of Schubert or Chopin but I think of the kids.

Penny will happily come over and smudge every window for you and spread Golden hair from one end to the other. Not the same, I know!


----------

